# Solved: Can't play IFO and BUP files



## jacy (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi,

I have 2 pairs of IFO and BUP files, emailed to me, that i am trying to play on my laptop. Windows media player can't play it. I downloaded cyberling power dvd player but still no avail. Please help.

Thank you


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

IFO (stands for InFOrmation) is a type of DVD file that stores information about chapters, subtitles and audio tracks. So no it is not a video file.

The BUP file is a backup of the IFO file on a DVD

.vob files on a DVD are the actual video files and tend to be very large, 1-4 gigabytes, too large to send in an email.

.


----------



## jacy (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the information. Now i understand.


----------



## brent2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Your friends should select the vobs and convert them to another format that will make a much smaller file size to send by email. I often convert mine to mp4 or even wmv. Amazing how you cn reduce the size. If still too large then cut them up and send that way as they can always be joined back together again.


----------

